# kanji help pls.



## phuree (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## ojisan (Nov 5, 2019)

五 Five 請合 guaranteed

I'm not fully sure, but the logo looks like the one of Marugo in Nagoya.
Maru means circle and Go is five, so "five in circle".

They don't have a web site, but you can see their store front in this page. They are a small kitchen knife store.
https://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/yukensandesu/25324706.html


----------

